# Cleaning and descaling products



## marc1882 (Aug 30, 2018)

Hi,I have been given a packet of Puly Caff Baby Cleaner & Descaler Powder,has anyoneused this product before,and does it clean and descale, normally use puly caff espresso cleaner,so would like to know if this is a better product,or if there are any other cleaning and descaling products you use
​


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

If the packet states "Decalcificante..." on the front and any mention of descaler/decalcificante on the back, then it's a descaler.

Cleaner & descaler don't work together.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Puly Caff has been around for years. Safe to use on Classics with aluminium boilers as it's less aggressive than many limescale descaling products.


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Puly Caff has been around for years. Safe to use on Classics with aluminium boilers as it's less aggressive than many limescale descaling products.


That comment is something to note - some descalers intended for stainless or copper are likely to do strange things to an aluminium boiler such as turn it black. I don't run a Gaggia but believe the one you should use is labelled Puly Cleaner Decalsificante etc. You wouldn't want to use one intended for a bean to cup machine as that's likely to assume it uses a thermoblock with a stainless water tube going through it.

However I don't run one so best clarify Puly Cleaner is the correct one via some one that does. I was looking for something that is more aggressive and recollect seeing that this one was ok on aluminium boilers.

John

-


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

The Puly Cleaner Descaler sachet I referred to has the ingredients: Citric Acid, Malic Acid & Sodium Citrate.

If you want a more powerful descaler (not for aluminum boilers) then Sulphamic acid crystals are good ie Calcinet & Bravilor.


----------

